

What is the site that shows the platform a specific site in on? - iamyoohoo

this was on YC a while back - i need to know what that site is. You put in the url and it will show you the platform and tech. that that url site uses.
======
rrival
netcraft will do it (netcraft.com)

------
r7000
builtwith.com

~~~
iamyoohoo
thats the one - thanks.

